# Eclipse Plugin-Projekt inkl. Hibernate FEHLER



## SteffenPeil (14. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mit Hilfe von Eclipse ein Plugin-Project RCP erstellt in der ich auch Hibernate nuzten möchte für meine Datenbankzugriffe.

Leider erhalte ich beim ersten Zugriff direkt einen Fehler. Kann mir jemand sagen, warum beim Aufruf von Hibernate er die Klassen nicht mehr zuordnen kann?

Über jede Hilfestellung wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

Gruß S.Peil

MESSAGE Unresolved compilation problems: 
	The method currentSession() is undefined for the type HibernateSessionFactory
	Transaction cannot be resolved to a type
	session cannot be resolved
	session cannot be resolved
	Restrictions cannot be resolved
	HibernateException cannot be resolved to a type

!STACK 0
java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	The method currentSession() is undefined for the type HibernateSessionFactory
	Transaction cannot be resolved to a type
	session cannot be resolved
	session cannot be resolved
	Restrictions cannot be resolved
	HibernateException cannot be resolved to a type

	at com.we4it.skill.hibernate.mappings.user.HibernateUser.login(HibernateUser.java:38)
	at com.we4it.skill.gui.LoginNavigationView.checkAuthority(LoginNavigationView.java:259)
	at com.we4it.skill.gui.LoginNavigationView.access$1(LoginNavigationView.java:251)
	at com.we4it.skill.gui.LoginNavigationView$2.widgetSelected(LoginNavigationView.java:99)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:89)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:844)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:2929)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2562)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:1694)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1658)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:366)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:143)
	at com.we4it.skill.Application.run(Application.java:18)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:226)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:375)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:162)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:334)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:973)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:948)


----------



## kroesi (14. August 2006)

Hi !

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, daß dieses Problem mit dem Classloader von Eclipse zu tun hat. Dazu gibt es wohl Hinweise in der Hibernate-Dokumentation. Mehr weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Gruss,

Krösi


----------



## fuzzycontrol (23. August 2006)

poste doch mal den aufrufenden Code und den Inhalt der HibernateSessionFactory


----------

